# Blind Man's Rule



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I broke my old folding rule awhile back and started using my steel rule. What a struggle. For me this replaces my tape and steel rule in most instances. Anyone else use a folding rule?


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

I have an older wooden rule that I use from time to time. I've not seen a modern version such as yours.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Where would one buy one of those rulers Bill?

I like using a folding ruler with the brass extension
for the inside measurements.

I'd like to make my own one day, until then this will do.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I have only them in use in Australia. Not used by everyone but common enough. They are very convenient and easy to carry in the back pocket. The bevel edge is the big improvement over the old ones. It's a Lufkin, $20 at Masters ( connected with Lowes in the US I think). I have a collection of old, beat wood rules that I will someday use as edge banding on a cabinet.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

> I have a collection of old, beat wood rules that I will someday use as edge banding on a cabinet.


 That is a fantastic idea.


----------

